

Another plane like MH370 vanished with GPS tracking - JacobAldridge
http://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-updates/another-plane-like-malaysia-airlines-flight-370-vanished-with-gps-tracking/story-fnizu68q-1226856947629

======
ekianjo
already submitted in the past week. Different source (it was Wikipedia).

